# [SOLVED] CHKDSK Running SUPER SLOW!



## TechNoah (Sep 21, 2011)

First the story:
My friends computer used to have just his user on there. But some people, myself included, at one time did not have our own computers so we borrowed his sometimes. He has a Pentium processor and I think several people using one computer slowed it down. It took several minutes to switch users sometimes (after we enabled the guest user for us borrowing it so we couldn't install any programs and slow it down more). We had to force restart it (hold down the power button) several times. One time we accidentally dropped it and had to replace the hard drive. It still ran slow (not sure if it was immediately) after replacing the hard drive. It's ran into several problems. We ran Startup Repair and CHKDSK several times. Finally, yesterday it wouldn't boot at all we'd get the Windows 7 boot logo, it would sit there for a few seconds, then it would shut down. Startup repair gave the error noOSinstalled. I booted from an old disk that was a windows 7 repair disk last night EST (not sure when or on what computer the disk was made), and it recognized the Windows 7 partition but then still gave that error. Finally I opened the Command Prompt via the CD and ran CHKDSK /F /R /X. It started out slow. Overnight it only advanced about 1 percent but several thousand file records. The file records are almost 50% complete but it still says only 4 percent.
Why? It's not that large of a hard drive (500GB i think). Also is it safe to stop it at this point? I want to try to boot from a Linux live CD and see what happens.


----------



## TechNoah (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: CHKDSK Running SUPER SLOW!*

Nevermind for now. I'm running the Linux Live CD. Will update if new issues arise.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: CHKDSK Running SUPER SLOW!*

Hi TechNoah,

Use "SEATOOLS" to check the computer HDD for any errors. Here's the link to the program: SeaTools | Seagate

Also, since you mentioned that the laptop was dropped at one point, it's possible the drop damaged other hardware in the laptop...most likely the motherboard.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: CHKDSK Running SUPER SLOW!*

If Check Disk is running slow this is an indication that there are many bad sectors on the HDD. If you run the Long Test from Seatools, it will probably have the same effect. Use the Linux CD to copy any files you want off of that drive and replace the HDD with new HDD not an old one. If you still have problems, this could be caused by the dropping of the computer.


----------



## TechNoah (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: CHKDSK Running SUPER SLOW!*

OK. Update. I copied files over and then deleted all the partitions on the hard drive and installed Linux. At first it threw a few errors at me and then the loading bar was stuck at "getting internet time 100%" So I rebooted, deleted the partition again and then installed and that time it gave no errors. It's running that OS now and there has not been many issues. It has been slow at times and I'm guessing that is because of the bad sectors. I'll set this as solved for now and then open up a Linux thread if I have more issues.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: CHKDSK Running SUPER SLOW!*

You'll want to replace the HDD at the first chance you get. The Bad Sectors are going to grow and within a few days, weeks, month, it is going to totally fail.


----------



## TechNoah (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: CHKDSK Running SUPER SLOW!*

Yeah well, it's my friend's computer and he doesn't really care that much about it anymore. It's been about a week and it seems to be running OK. I know this is the windows forum but do you have any idea how to run fsck on a main partition (I think it's the only partition).


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> I know this is the windows forum but do you have any idea how to run fsck on a main partition (I think it's the only partition).


 What are you trying to accomplish? You can create a Linux boot CD like Ubuntu and boot off of the CD and* Try Ubuntu* do not install it, and run the Fsck command on the C: drive if you like.


----------



## TechNoah (Sep 21, 2011)

OK. Thank you! I think that will work. Only downside is my CD takes about 7 mins to boot


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You can also make an Ubuntu Live USB Flash Drive: How to create a bootable USB stick on Windows | Ubuntu


----------

